# Harbor Freight 20% off coupon



## TQA222 (Feb 7, 2019)

Does this apply to a mini lathe bought online?

Or are there some weasel words buried in the small print that restricts it to a 10 minute window on the Wisconsin store phoneline.


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 7, 2019)

You can put the coupon code at check out to see if it works with out acutely ordering it. I do that just to see if the store will take it.


----------



## Canus (Feb 7, 2019)

You might also want to read the fine print on the coupon.


----------



## hman (Feb 7, 2019)

I've looked at the list of "not applicable" brand names in the fine print on the 20% coupons.  Seems like just about everything in the store!  Might be a shorter, simpler list if they'd just say what the coupon was good for


----------



## Jubil (Feb 8, 2019)

kd4gij said:


> You can put the coupon code at check out to see if it works with out acutely ordering it. I do that just to see if the store will take it.



X2
Chuck


----------



## TQA222 (Feb 8, 2019)

I live on a sailboat in the Eastern Caribbean and it is a looooooooooong way to the store.

I will be visiting Salt Lake City for some skiing and may buy some small stuff that I can carry back in hold luggage but want to order the lathe from a Florida or maybe South Carolina store. 

It looks like the 20% off coupon does apply to the mini lathe as is not exempt list.

I have to coordinate all my online shopping to get the stuff to arrive at the Tropical shipping terminal in FLorida at more or less the same time so as to have them consolidate the load. I need all the stuff [ lathe LMS accessories Speedy Metal stuff etc ] to arrive at the same time as getting it all through customs will be the usual MEGA PITA. Even with an agent I will be in shuttle mode between Customs Treasury Tropical Bank and the SCREAMING TREE [ when it all gets to much ]. 

Still it will be worth it as I get all this neat stuff to play with.


----------



## addertooth (Aug 4, 2020)

I tried to use the coupon at my local store on the lathe... it was not accepted.  But it all turned out good; it just encouraged me to get a nicer lathe.


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 5, 2020)

I don't think HF is putting out the 20% off coupons anymore. Closest I could find is 20% off a specific line like chemical sprayers in the current catalog. 

In general they offer excellent value on tools but I think lathes might be an exception....


John


----------



## RandyWilson (Aug 5, 2020)

Get the app.


 23637148    Good through 8/31/20,  excludes Central Machinery  (which I think is the lathes)


16280135   Good through 12/31/20, Does NOT exclude Central Machinery


 There are others.  Even though they all say "original coupon must be presented", I just hold up my phone and they scan the barcode. I've used the same coupon many times.


----------



## darkzero (Aug 5, 2020)

matthewsx said:


> I don't think HF is putting out the 20% off coupons anymore. Closest I could find is 20% off a specific line like chemical sprayers in the current catalog.
> 
> In general they offer excellent value on tools but I think lathes might be an exception....
> 
> ...



There's always a 20%. Go to HFQPDB for coupons. Whoever runs that site does a very good job at keeping pretty much all available coupons for items up to date. Even has past expired coupons & price change history. HF announced last year that you don't need to print them anymore, just show the cashier the coupon from your phone.

But yeah, Central Machinery has been excluded from the 20-25% coupons for a couple of years now. What sucks is that it's the "brand name" that's excluded so even for items that aren't actually machinery but has the Central Machinery name aren't valid for the discount. Sometimes you may come across one that doesn't actually say Central Machinery on it but the system will reject it. But depending on the item & the store manager they might give you the discount. I have got them to give me the discount twice already & I simply just asked nicely.


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 5, 2020)

Good to know.

I worked for them almost 20 years ago and I think they’re a stand up company. Just supporting trades education makes them okay in my book!

john


----------



## hman (Aug 6, 2020)

darkzero said:


> There's always a 20%. Go to HFQPDB for coupons.
> <snip>
> But yeah, Central Machinery has been excluded from the 20-25% coupons for a couple of years now.


F'r instance, the (lighter blue) coupon at the bottom of the third row does NOT include Central Machinery in its list of exclusions.  Worth trying ... (?)


----------



## darkzero (Aug 6, 2020)

hman said:


> F'r instance, the (lighter blue) coupon at the bottom of the third row does NOT include Central Machinery in its list of exclusions.  Worth trying ... (?)



Yup, those are the ones I took to the store & asked if I could get the discount. Even though they don't say it on the coupon the system doesn't take it. Store manager is able to override it. Easy way to check is to input the coupon number in the cart on their website.

EDIT: I personally don't like to cause drama, not my style, but I have heard of stories where people have. Since it doesn't actually say it on the coupon, technically they should give it to you but I don't know all the legal stuff to it. If they tell me no then that's fine with me. I've only tried twice & both times they gave it to me without hesitation. But they weren't actually machinery & were low cost items, just had the CM brand name. I've heard of some guys arguing with store managers to get CM drill presses & even the Yukon tool boxes.


----------



## hman (Aug 6, 2020)

I can appreciate your point of view.  Many of the larger store ads I've seen in the newspaper include a disclaimer about not being responsible for misprints or errors.  Doesn't hurt to ask politely.  But there just ain't no sense in having  a big hissy-fit.


----------



## Superburban (Aug 7, 2020)

Here is a way to get 10%.


----------



## chip maker (Aug 7, 2020)

Best I figure by what is excluded is you can wipe your B--- with those coupons now days. I had sent them an e mail a while ago and they said they lost to much money on the larger items so my reply was why not just put a max dollar amount on the coupon at least that way people could still get the 20% but it would max out. Still happy customers because they got the discount !!!!!!


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 7, 2020)

chip maker said:


> Best I figure by what is excluded is you can wipe your B--- with those coupons now days. I had sent them an e mail a while ago and they said they lost to much money on the larger items so my reply was why not just put a max dollar amount on the coupon at least that way people could still get the 20% but it would max out. Still happy customers because they got the discount !!!!!!


HF is the kind of company that might just take your suggestion. It’s a good one and Eric Schmidt might listen.


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 7, 2020)

In fact, one of us ought to talk with them about a site sponsorship.


----------

